# Red & White swap quilt!



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

I really really wanted to keep this quilt for myself, BUT since I couldn't get the flower material swap quilt to work out like I wanted, I had to get this one done and it will be my mother's lap quilt present.
I think it turned out really nice... wish I had signed up twice for that swap!











The back is a small red/white checked pattern


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Mamajohnson - I know how to fix that need for a second set of the red/white blocks.


Angie


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

I keep telling myself I could just go get more material and piece them myself! 
lol!

It is just different somehow when the blocks are made by my "quilt ladies" as DH calls ya'll

(he told me I better take a picture to show my quilt ladies or they would be mad! lol!)


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

mamajohnson.

I'll mail you my squishy of blocks. I've gotten to see them all, have no plans for them (I'm a block collector rather than making a quilt usually).

I'll double check for your address - since I'm going to the PO quite often with the calendars, I can probably get them out this weekend for you to work on FOR YOURSELF!

Angie


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Angie!!!!!! Are you SURE?????????
oh wow!!!! 
:kissy: :kissy: :kissy: :clap:

That would be AWESOME!!!!! your such a sweetie!
I can send you $$ for postage if you like.
WOW!!!

Thank you thank you! your an Angel!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

By the way - that quilt is pretty.

And I'll PM you about the details like addresses and such.

Angie


----------



## sancraft (Jun 7, 2002)

:clap:That turned out beautifully. Angie, that's so sweet to re-home your blocks.


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

thnx to both of ya'll for the compliments!
I am glad you like it, now I won't worry about Mom liking it!

and thank you again Angie!!! It feels like I am getting a gift too!!
Looking for the PM!!!
woo hoo!!


----------



## countrysunshine (Jul 3, 2008)

Really looks nice. I'm sure your mother will love it.

Angie that is really nice of you, too. This site if full of really nice folks.


----------



## Jaclynne (May 14, 2002)

:clap: That looks great! Mamajohnson, you're mom is gonna love that.:bow:

I was gonna say you deserve a prize for putting it together so quick, but I think Angie beat me to it! Blessings on you Angie, that was very sweet of you!

Halo


----------



## sewing nana (Oct 18, 2002)

You inspire me to get mine done. BEAUTIFUL...... Angie that is so sweet of you. But thats just you.... Enjoy your gift... Look forward to seeing it complete. Cathy


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Ooh that turned out so pretty, I love red!

Angie, you're an angel


----------



## notenoughtime (Aug 13, 2007)

You did a wonderful job and I love the colors. Good luck with your next set that Angie is sending you. Isn't sewing a wonderul art.


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

That is really nice!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## maxine (Jun 22, 2004)

Oh Mamaj!! That turned out gorgeous!! your Mom is going to love it..and I really admire that you put it together so quickly.. you really do deserve a prize for quilting it and giving it away.. I'm so glad Angie is sharing with you.. Hurray!!


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

We had family Christmas last Sunday, and Mom did love it! So did my sisters!!
Everyone kept saying "you _made_ that?" lol!
We are not a real close family, so they didn't realize I quilt as much as I do.

Later my DH commented that it was the "most valuable" gift there.  made me feel good.

Thnx for all the compliments! 
It took me and my 16 yr old son about an hour or so to get the blocks where they were... I think half the fun is moving the blocks around!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

It's a great quilt and I'm glad the family loved it. Especially nice that your DH realized the prize that it was.

Angie


----------



## mythomia (Oct 31, 2008)

These blocks, that go together so well, that's the result of choosing the fabric with the DMS embroidery colors, right? I can see that works really well, and the 1" rule makes everything tie together. I was a little skeptical, but now I am convinced!

Great job!


----------



## giraffe_baby (Oct 15, 2005)

OK OK, that was PRETTY, but I know what Im gonna do now!!! ALmost like you did, but instead of "WHITE" between Im going to use BLUE!!! then it would be RED /WHITE/ BLUE!!! OK, i have a new sewing machine and a baby blanket to make ( previous swap) and then the rwb one!) WHOO HOO i have projects!!


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

oh that will be pretty! I never thought of putting another color in there!!
my white sashing is actually a white on white pattern, very small pattern, very pretty... so that breaks up the whiteness a bit...
You ARE going to post a picture when you get it done, right giraffe_baby???

I will be looking for one!


----------



## giraffe_baby (Oct 15, 2005)

Yep, I have to do the baby one first... So I will be working on that one this week!


----------

